# Plott Hound Breeders in Michigan?



## Blaze 'N Trails (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone have breeder info on Plott hounds in Michigan? Please contact me 248-328-5181 Tom Cole


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't have a number but joe polly if you can hunt him up used to have plotts.


----------



## Blaze 'N Trails (Jun 3, 2016)

micooner said:


> Don't have a number but joe polly if you can hunt him up used to have plotts.


Thank you


----------



## treemonkey89 (Dec 17, 2017)

Blaze 'N Trails said:


> Thank you


I just hunted up in the newberry bmu with Joe Polly last weekend and he’s still got plott hounds and some really good ones. One of his females just had pups about a month ago. Look him up on Facebook Joseph Polly


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

One of the best of the best is Darrell Jonet from the Western UP.

He’s so good with his dogs I think he might even have some Plott in his DNA.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I can't remember the other guys name. He runs the UP but was a timber buyer down here in mid Michigan. Among other stuff. Roger maybe?


----------



## CHILLI (Nov 7, 2013)

2nd that for Darrell. He has some great plots, and he’s pretty serious about his dogs.


----------



## treemonkey89 (Dec 17, 2017)

Blaze 'N Trails said:


> Does anyone have breeder info on Plott hounds in Michigan? Please contact me 248-328-5181 Tom Cole


Hey I’m up hunting with joe Polly. He said he’s got two female plott pups right now up for sale right now, one is 12 weeks and one is 6 weeks old. He’s also got 2 females that are bred right now so more pups are coming soon. His number is 989-917-0133


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

